# 8x4x4 enclosure ideas? wood preferred. diy stuff



## Lizardon (Nov 9, 2021)

Just got my red tegu today. He is a year old and I have realized a resounding how big hes going to get.

So I wanted to have a cage that I can put in my enclosure. 

Anyone has plans for a tegu enclosure? Looking for stuff with like bracing for extra sturdiness.

Wanting to know how to seal the enclosures and make them waterproof. Something that can deal with strong tegu claws.

Wanting to go bioactive. Atleast a foot or more of substrate depth. 

Anyone got info on the best way to put the lights inside?


I am going to have my dad build it over a course of a few months. I need it to be built ultra tough. 

What woods to use, what is less likely to warp and such.

Anyways to install good ventilation so i can control how much ventilation is going out. Say its a cold day? less vent. say its a hot day? more vent and the ability to put herpstats. 

Wanting to make it as long lasting and durable as possible.


----------



## Sean32817 (Nov 21, 2021)

I actually went with a 7x3 foot water trough from a farm and feed store - they run $250 +/-.

For the top I got three 2x4's as they are seven feet long and had one cut into three 29 in lengths at Home Depot.

Using brackets, I secure the three 29" lengths at the top, bottom and middle so I now had what looked like a door.

I then got quarter inch wire mess - which is naturally sold three feet wide - and used a heavy duty wood stapler to secure it to my frame, wrapping a bit around each end to ensure it was tight and secure.

Some regular duct tape to cover the ends and edges of the wire screen so no one gets cut by it finished the job.

I have the wire side face down and a screwed a cabinet handle into the middle so I can lift it up and down.

I screwed some hooks in and using shop lights from Home Depot (since they are the same as the petshop ones but WAY less expensive) I put the clamps over the hooks so when I lift his top up they don't slide/fall off.

Rex is about three feet long and strong enough to push the top to the side so if you don't decide to secure it to the water trough with latches then a cinder block on both ends will keep it in place.

The galvanized steel is safe for the tegu and 100% water, rust and mold proof so you needn't worry about leaks or anything like that and you have complete flexibility as to what sort of "soil" to use.

While you're at the farm/feed store, they should also have 18 inch heavy, rubber bowls that you can use for a water dish - the bowls are treated so they won't form algae but are still safe for the tegu to drink from and they're fairly sturdy so if your tegu treats it as a toiler, removing and dumping it is easy.

The water trough is also quite light - I'm 49 and have worked at a desk all my life and I can lift is solo, so between the wife and I it was easy to move AND it fits through a normal doorway.

While this isn't the prettiest enclosure, it is inexpensive and easy since the only tools required are a screw driver, wire clippers and a heavy duty stapler.


----------



## Lizardon (Nov 21, 2021)

Sean32817 said:


> I actually went with a 7x3 foot water trough from a farm and feed store - they run $250 +/-.
> 
> For the top I got three 2x4's as they are seven feet long and had one cut into three 29 in lengths at Home Depot.
> 
> ...


Ah thank you so much. I actually don't want to go that route- but I will save it as a last resort so it DOES have SOMETHING in the meantime while I get to move.


----------



## Sean32817 (Nov 22, 2021)

Lizardon said:


> Ah thank you so much. I actually don't want to go that route- but I will save it as a last resort so it DOES have SOMETHING in the meantime while I get to move.


You're welcome - t's a good, easy and inexpensive option for now if you find building a custom enclosure is beyond you and since you're talking about $300 total cost and maybe an hour assembling the top, you can use it as a temporary fix till custom building one becomes feasible.

Once you're finished with it you can take it outside and either flip it over to use as a table or work surface or allow a friend or relative to turn it into a fish pond or the world's biggest flower pot.


----------



## Lizardon (Nov 22, 2021)

Sean32817 said:


> You're welcome - t's a good, easy and inexpensive option for now if you find building a custom enclosure is beyond you and since you're talking about $300 total cost and maybe an hour assembling the top, you can use it as a temporary fix till custom building one becomes feasible.
> 
> Once you're finished with it you can take it outside and either flip it over to use as a table or work surface or allow a friend or relative to turn it into a fish pond or the world's biggest flower pot.


nice


----------



## Tiigu (Nov 24, 2021)

I just went to the scratch & dent section of local lumberyards and got all my wood for 70% off. So my 6’ x 29” x 27” enclosure only cost me $220 to make instead of $700+. It’s not pretty, but it’s functional and my baby is loving the space. My tortoise table is on top. Lol bunkies!


----------



## Lizardon (Nov 24, 2021)

Tiigu said:


> I just went to the scratch & dent section of local lumberyards and got all my wood for 70% off. So my 6’ x 29” x 27” enclosure only cost me $220 to make instead of $700+. It’s not pretty, but it’s functional and my baby is loving the space. My tortoise table is on top. Lol bunkies!


nice


----------

